# New Fat Acceptance Advert - "Too Offensive for Television"



## James (May 16, 2009)

And I should warn you all... that ABC's assessment about this advert having the potential to offend should be taken seriously. This ad really does not pull any punches... and in my opinion, is especially effective for that reason alone.

one last warning before you click on the link below... if you have a low PC tolerance for bigoted 'humor' (even when its being enacted for the sole purpose of making a broader point... don't click)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkcUq1LBdaA

A bit of background on the ad itself.... (taken from "The F-Word")



> The commercial was produced by the Sydney advertising agency The Foundry for a challenge on a show called _The Gruen Transfer_, which bills itself as “a show about advertising, how it works, and how it works on us.” On last night’s segment, two agencies were asked to create a campaign to “end shape discrimination and make overweight Australians feel less humiliated by the constant public disapproval of anyone who isn’t a size 10 or under.”


----------



## Oaksearcher (May 16, 2009)

I suggest that after watching the ad, you go to this link: www.antiprejudicead.net. There is uploaded a segment with the people who created this ad and their reasons. This segment is also from the show The Gruen Transfer.


----------



## Mini (May 16, 2009)

That was awesome.


----------



## Mabus (May 16, 2009)

I saw the episode of the Gruen Transfer where this ad was featured; unfortunately in the competition the other ad won out; and that ad used a silly "fat people consume more, so they can help us get out of recession!" message.


----------



## mango (May 16, 2009)

Mabus said:


> I saw the episode of the Gruen Transfer where this ad was featured; unfortunately in the competition the other ad won out; and that ad used a silly "fat people consume more, so they can help us get out of recession!" message.



*
That's Australia for ya....

Coming up with great ideas and then pissing all over them! 



:doh:*


----------



## exile in thighville (May 16, 2009)

i have to start using the first joke in that. but really, that ad sucked. i'm pro-offensive jokes, and they're not the same as discrimination at all. these ads in general are a huge waste of funding...no one with the mentality to make fun of people's going to see this sort of thing and have a chord struck. but they've been done better.


----------



## sweet&fat (May 16, 2009)

As lame as the winning commercial sounds (go fatties! eat like the wind! our fiscal salvation lies in your insatiability! thanks but no thanks), it would be nice to see a positive take on fat pride vs a negative one, i.e. inserting positive imagery into the media while also making people aware of the pitfalls of size discrimination. There's a big difference between asking for a cessation of hate and trying to foster new and perhaps even (gasp) positive perspectives on fat people. This commercial is powerful indeed, and I'd be happy if it aired, but can't there be more? I feel like a fat-phobic audience will revert inevitably to the moralizing standby of "they can change it if they want to- it's not the same as race etc."


----------



## exile in thighville (May 16, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> go fatties! eat like the wind! our fiscal salvation lies in your insatiability!



oh my god i'm torn between my sig and changing it


----------



## StarWitness (May 16, 2009)

I think the ad falls short of what it's trying to accomplish. Both because (a) they could have chosen a better focus for sizism than jokes, and (b) right after the Holocaust joke? Really? :doh: In my mind, if you're comparing something to genocide that is anything besides, um, more genocide, your argument loses major credibility.


----------



## T_Devil (May 16, 2009)

I liked how the ad was shot, first of all. It was very mean spirited and the actors made no analogizes. It got across that they just didn't care what you thought, and that is the mindset of every single bigot in the world. The way it was shot was very bold, but very raw and that added to the context.

The jokes themselves. All of those jokes would have ended up on South Park or Family Guy if given enough time. Shock Humor amuses me probably because I hate everybody equally. <---That was a joke. In seriousness though, I have to laugh at the most horrible of things, it's all I have left. It makes no difference if it was meant to harm or not, it's there and we know why people will laugh at it. We can be bigots and laugh at the joke too, or we can laugh *at* the dumb fuckers telling the joke.

Telling them they are wrong isn't going to change them. But that's bigotry on the whole. Bigotry where size acceptance is concerned, comes more from a place of ignorance and naivete. Some people who crack fat jokes, or laugh at fat jokes, may not be aware they are discriminating simply because we live in a conditioned society that tells us that fat is undesirable. Where they fail to connect the conditioning to the discrimination is that they fail to realize the perspective. We only ever see things at one perspective. Sometimes, all a person has is one perspective. 

And this is where the ad works.

People who have to scratch their heads and wonder why the last joke is funny are people that can only see from their perspective. So, if they cared, they would try to figure it out and understand it. Why was that joke so bad? That is when someone who is at the other perspective, who sees why the last joke was so bad explains to them that the last joke, in spite of what society has inundated us with as far as the media is concerned about fat being undesirable, still insults an entire segment of the population. Then the person is challenged with the thought of: _Is insulting an entire segment of the population REALLY that funny?_ If they were put off by the frst three jokes, they will understand it.

Sadly, there are people who still won't get it and no matter what context you put it in,they will either refuse to see the point, or the lack the maturity level to understand the point. We have to accept the fact that not everybody can be saved. I hate stupid people, but I tolerate them because there is nothing else that can be done with them. If they refuse to understand, they can't be forced to. 

The ad works, but it won't work for everybody.


----------



## T_Devil (May 16, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> In my mind, if you're comparing something to genocide that is anything besides, um, more genocide, your argument loses major credibility.



I will agree with this, though my credibility sucks anyways. There are levels of comparison and things on a genocidal level often have no equal. Perhaps torture, but that's getting political.

It's like Godwin's Law, any argument that draws in genocide as an example is doomed to fail. 

I know people are going to point a finger at me and tell me that I've done exactly that same shit. Yeah, I know. I'm a shallow person, _drown me._ 
Your rep is in the mail.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 16, 2009)

Hm, I actually liked it. I think it got the point across okay.


----------



## superodalisque (May 16, 2009)

yep, thats a great SA ad. i hope someone uses it. i wonder why NAAFA doesn't buy time and use stuff like this?


----------



## StarWitness (May 16, 2009)

T_Devil said:


> It's like Godwin's Law, any argument that draws in genocide as an example is doomed to fail.



Oh yes, Godwin's Law! That was in my brain banks somewhere... I think I got it confused with Rule 34. But c'mon, where could you possibly go on the Internet to find porn of fat acceptance?


----------



## snipermb435 (May 16, 2009)

That was so fucked up! specially the jew and santa clause, but the discrimination towards women who are slightly pundgy, plump, fat or obease is so fucked up. that is like saying to a drug addict, why did god invent drugs?
so people could die, common people, sick fucks. 

Sorry for the comparison, it is meant to get my point across, does that i am sure.

This isnt to say the message didn't get across, i did, loud and clear.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 17, 2009)

snipermb435 said:


> That was so fucked up! specially the jew and santa clause, but the discrimination towards women who are slightly pundgy, plump, fat or obease is so fucked up. that is like saying to a drug addict, why did god invent drugs?
> so people could die, common people, sick fucks.
> 
> Sorry for the comparison, it is meant to get my point across, does that i am sure.
> ...



I think you missed the point of the ad.


----------



## snipermb435 (May 17, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I think you missed the point of the ad.



I know i got pissed, but i got the fact, that all prejudice, racism, discrimination is harmful, hurtful and can mess with someone on so many different levels. i was jsut shocked that someone would make a video like that. but the point of the video to me, was, none of these should make you laugh, smirk, they should make you cringe in your seat and think hard before the next time to go to say something like this. 

Does that answer your statement, or no? no offense taking by this, i am just trying to figure what other people perseption is towards this, thats all.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 17, 2009)

snipermb435 said:


> I know i got pissed, but i got the fact, that all prejudice, racism, discrimination is harmful, hurtful and can mess with someone on so many different levels. i was jsut shocked that someone would make a video like that. but the point of the video to me, was, none of these should make you laugh, smirk, they should make you cringe in your seat and think hard before the next time to go to say something like this.
> 
> Does that answer your statement, or no? no offense taking by this, i am just trying to figure what other people perseption is towards this, thats all.



I don't get how this video angered you. Like, what? They're not saying those things because they think it.. they're making a point..


----------



## MisterGuy (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think comparing fat abuse with the holocaust is going to win many people over.


----------



## MisterGuy (May 17, 2009)

Wanted to add that imo one of the reasons fat discrimination is more socially acceptable than sexism/racism/homophobia is the perception, fair or unfair, that being fat is a choice. Or rather that not losing weight is a choice. Clearly this is not always the case, but I don't think fat acceptance is going to be advanced using the argument that being mean to fatties is the same as being mean to black people.


----------



## superodalisque (May 17, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> Wanted to add that imo one of the reasons fat discrimination is more socially acceptable than sexism/racism/homophobia is the perception, fair or unfair, that being fat is a choice. Or rather that not losing weight is a choice. Clearly this is not always the case, but I don't think fat acceptance is going to be advanced using the argument that being mean to fatties is the same as being mean to black people.



i have the opinion that being mean to fatties is the same thing as being mean to black people. meaness to one human or another is no different--reasons be damned. i understand your point. its true that the prejudice against black people was more heinous historically but that doesn't mean that they aren't both descrimmination. 

i disagree that fat discrimmination exists because people think its a choice. i think people are well aware of the difficulties. a lot of people are well aware because most americans in particular struggle with thier own weight. i think the real reason fat discrimmination is still ok is because deep down a lot of fat people believe its ok on some weird level. a lot don't like being fat for many different reasons and that creates some kind of odd agreement with our abusers that yes--being fat is a bad thing. 

instead of doing something about discrimmination most people who are fat are more likely to be or seem ashamed through thier deeds. there are some legal actions taken but not many. there isn't much social activism at all. there aren't a lot of protests. i've never seen a NAAFA PSA--ever. there isn't much social outreach. even social events look as though they are some secret club where you have to know the handshake to even be aware that they exist. no one is willing to share space with people who need to be taught and educated about tolerance and equality. almost everyone is afraid of cameras because some nut might post a pic and write something nasty--as if those thoughs are valid or true. nobody is willing to take the hit to move things forward because they might get embarrassed or have thier feelings hurt. the real reason that issues of racial and sexual oreintation seem to be improving at a faster pace is because those groups are willing to do what it takes to push for change more seriously.

if you act like, or make it look like descrimmination is ok other people will treat it that way too. if you hide yourself away in a community that sometimes functions like a group of lepers they feel right and vindicated. i think its time for fat folk to realize they also have something to do with the fact that discrimmination is accepted against us. in a lot of ways we sometimes give people additional fuel to treat us as though we somehow don't deserve basic human consideration. we need to stop hiding and act like real people with real rights as well. sure its hard to make the changes we need to make. often nothing good is easy. but its sure easier than standing around doing the same old things and expecting a different outcome. sometimes you just have to make your own push and stop waiting for people to do the right thing on thier own. we have to stop making it so easy for people to discrimminate.


----------



## MisterGuy (May 17, 2009)

I think there's a lot on point in your post and a few things I disagree with. I definitely agree that there's a complicity among a lot of fat people in their own mistreatment that probably comes down to feeling like they deserve it. Basically self-hatred issues. I also agree that being mean to any group of people is more or less the same assholish behavior, however you slice it.

That said, I do think the perception of choice or control really has a lot to do with which social prejudices remain more or less acceptable. That homophobia is still somewhat more acceptable than racism, for example, imo mostly comes down to the fact that homophobes can argue there's an element of lifestyle choice in the gay community. And I think most people, even fat people, essentially see being fat as a choice, even if they understand how hard losing weight is. 

I'm in no way arguing that fat prejudice isn't prejudice, or that it doesn't suck, but I am saying that I think ads like the one in the OP won't change anyone's mind, b/c most people don't accept the initial premise that being fat is the same kind of immutable physical trait as being black or jewish.


----------



## superodalisque (May 17, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> I think there's a lot on point in your post and a few things I disagree with. I definitely agree that there's a complicity among a lot of fat people in their own mistreatment that probably comes down to feeling like they deserve it. Basically self-hatred issues. I also agree that being mean to any group of people is more or less the same assholish behavior, however you slice it.
> 
> That said, I do think the perception of choice or control really has a lot to do with which social prejudices remain more or less acceptable. That homophobia is still somewhat more acceptable than racism, for example, imo mostly comes down to the fact that homophobes can argue there's an element of lifestyle choice in the gay community. And I think most people, even fat people, essentially see being fat as a choice, even if they understand how hard losing weight is.
> 
> I'm in no way arguing that fat prejudice isn't prejudice, or that it doesn't suck, but I am saying that I think ads like the one in the OP won't change anyone's mind, b/c most people don't accept the initial premise that being fat is the same kind of immutable physical trait as being black or jewish.



i think the very fact that its being talked about as being unacceptable can change people's minds. what i think you might be forgetting is that prejudice is not a rational thing. there might be a rational set of arguments flying around but thats not the real center of why people feel the way that they do about people who are different. prejudice is a defense mechanism that comes from fear. its a fear of difference and the unknown. its the fear projected when something is touched deep within a person.

i think mainly its the fear of the disaproval of the rest of society when it comes to fat. people fear fat so much and the assumed disaproval and misery that comes with that they hate everything about it. who can blame folks not in the know when all they see is diet commercials and people crying miserably about thier size. people treat fat like some kind of an ugly death sentence because we haven't created another frame fully yet to replace the negative one. tg some people are trying and things have gotten a little bit better than they were. the truth is from the outside fat people look scary and out of control and we need to change that image for people. thats very hard to do especially when some of us find it easier to buy into that than to face personal responsibility. a lot of people who are fat say that they shouldn't have to change anything to be accepted. i'm not one to agree with that. i just think there are a lot of people who are afraid to make the changes because they are exhausted mentally emotionally and physically and the resulting depression just makes it easier to stay as they are.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 17, 2009)

I think fat discrimination has the same basis for any type of discrimination- fear.

That ad is shocking.....and I understand why it's that way..........but, on some level, I'm glad it's been pulled. Too much, too soon it seems.......

I'm not ready to compare my being fat to the holocaust or slavery....though I do agree that discrimination is discrimination. I just think we need to step cautiously when we broach that subject....


----------



## T_Devil (May 17, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> I'm in no way arguing that fat prejudice isn't prejudice, or that it doesn't suck, but I am saying that I think ads like the one in the OP won't change anyone's mind, b/c most people don't accept the initial premise that being fat is the same kind of immutable physical trait as being black or jewish.



I understand what you are saying, but there is something there which I can't my head into, and that is if we don't show people that that kind of behavior is no different than racism or homophobia, how are they going to know that that behavior is wrong?

How can they be taught?

Yeah comparing ANYTHING to genocide is... well.... dumb. It's too extreme of an example but let's face it, to all forms of prejudice, there is usually a form of genocide somewhere down the line.

I wonder how many fat people have killed themselves because of the things said and done to them on a daily basis over a given amount of time? Wouldn't driving a segment of a population to suicide be considered a form of genocide? Probably not, and I'm not saying it is, but, Suicide because of size discrimination is a real thing. Should it be ignored or be taken into account when seeing the problem of size discrimination as a whole?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (May 17, 2009)

I'm burning out on the entire minicontinental culture altogether...?:blush:


----------



## lipmixgirl (May 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjNOsDTAoGs

The above link is the "winning" ad for The Gruen Transfer by advertising agency JWT Melbourne - creative director Richard Muntz.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkcUq1LBdaA
The "losing" ad by advertising agency - The Foundry - former creative director Adam Hunt (yes, FORMER - apparently after only 10 weeks, he left the position) 

http:// www.antiprejudicead.net
The television program - The Gruen Transfer - which employs a panel discussion to analyze the losing commercial...




As a formally trained specialist in the areas of Multiculturalism, Diversity and Discrimination, it is clear to see that The Gruen Transfer posed this challenge as a joke. This can be seen in the delivery of the challenge by Gruen Transfer host, Wil Anderson and the reaction of the live audience when informed of the challenge.

Richard Muntz of JWT Melbourne was onboard with creating a public service ad that was a complete joke...The JWT Muntz commercial was an exercise in the continuance and acceptance of size/shape discrimination... The overall theme of the commercial - "Australia's Success Depends On Your Excess"... Translation &#8211; “supersized superheroes” should take pride in the fact that they are excessive gluttons, as they are clearly nothing else. 

The “winning” commercial elicits one message and one message only. Fat is disgustingly funny. Thus, we should all have a laugh at the expense of the Fatties…

In contrast, the “losing” commercial by Adam Hunt, formerly of The Foundry, took the challenge seriously. The commercial starkly stares down the face of size/shape discrimination and presents it in worthy context. The verbal picture of hatred that is painted of Black women, Gay men, and Jewish people in this commercial is rightly and justly shared in the same space with Fat people.

Fat is truly the last bastion of acceptable discrimination. 

The bottom line is hate and intolerance is wrong &#8211; in any shape or size &#8211; on any level. 



the mayor has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 17, 2009)

I can't believe the other one won.. like, are they fucking kidding?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 18, 2009)

..Wow. Interesting. Very Interesting. 

It gets the point across CLEARLY.

No WONDER it's Banned. It uses REALISM.


----------



## BlackKnight1239 (May 18, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> Wanted to add that imo one of the reasons fat discrimination is more socially acceptable than sexism/racism/homophobia is the perception, fair or unfair, *that being fat is a choice.*.



Now, I'm going to have to stop you there. Just wanna ask if you tried losing a 100lbs lately? No? Well, it really isn't as easy as many people think. 

Honestly, I think it's an amazing commercial, and see no reason to be banned from view. It puts the point right out there, and isn't afraid to compare fat-hate to other types of discrimination. Do you really think fat people think to themselves "Thank god they didn't make fun of me for being black/gay/Jewish". It's the same kind of hurt, and that is the point.


----------



## Teleute (May 18, 2009)

BlackKnight1239 said:


> Now, I'm going to have to stop you there. Just wanna ask if you tried losing a 100lbs lately? No? Well, it really isn't as easy as many people think.
> 
> Honestly, I think it's an amazing commercial, and see no reason to be banned from view. It puts the point right out there, and isn't afraid to compare fat-hate to other types of discrimination. Do you really think fat people think to themselves "Thank god they didn't make fun of me for being black/gay/Jewish". It's the same kind of hurt, and that is the point.



I don't think he was saying it's easy either... he said "the PERCEPTION that being fat is a choice", and there is definitely that perception in society. You are quite correct that it's not as easy as they think it is, but I don't believe Misterguy was saying that himself


----------



## MisterGuy (May 18, 2009)

BlackKnight1239 said:


> Now, I'm going to have to stop you there. Just wanna ask if you tried losing a 100lbs lately? No? Well, it really isn't as easy as many people think.
> 
> Honestly, I think it's an amazing commercial, and see no reason to be banned from view. It puts the point right out there, and isn't afraid to compare fat-hate to other types of discrimination. Do you really think fat people think to themselves "Thank god they didn't make fun of me for being black/gay/Jewish". It's the same kind of hurt, and that is the point.





> Wanted to add that imo one of the reasons fat discrimination is more socially acceptable than sexism/racism/homophobia is the *perception*, *fair or unfair*, that being fat is a choice. Or rather that not losing weight is a choice. *Clearly this is not always the case*, but I don't think fat acceptance is going to be advanced using the argument that being mean to fatties is the same as being mean to black people.



Try reading this paragraph again without not reading the bolded stuff.


----------



## mergirl (May 18, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> Yeah, I don't think comparing fat abuse with the holocaust is going to win many people over.


I think this was the point of the part at the end that said "bigotry comes in all shapes and sizes" (or whatever to that effect) Its not about comparing hurts or who had it worse, it is about recognising that all of us can be guilty of making hurtful jokes at a wide range of people no matter who we are. I really dont think the ad was trying to compare millions of people dying in the death camps of a world war with fat chicks getting a fuck because someone was drunk. That would just be.. well rediculous really. The point was both are hurtful jokes, they have different ranges, yes, but i think this is the whole point.


----------



## Elfcat (May 18, 2009)

I think we can do better than this. Much better. It focuses on the negative. It gives all the air time to the patterns of speech which should rightly be given the back seat. Why was an ad not created showing fat people going through their day with joy and strength and love - even maybe heading to a room with someone who isn't drunk for instance, since that is the joke they are trying putatively to dispel? Maybe even have a mobility-challenged fat person or two in the mix just to show that even they have ways of finding joy in life when given half the chance.

I mean, I still remember chasing one guy into class and smacking him in the face in front a a substitute teacher for telling me the "Jew and Pizza" joke.


----------



## superodalisque (May 18, 2009)

lipmixgirl said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjNOsDTAoGs
> 
> The above link is the "winning" ad for The Gruen Transfer by advertising agency JWT Melbourne - creative director Richard Muntz.
> 
> ...



your exactly right! and thats why it important for people like us to have the power to decide which PSAs will be used. leaving it up to people like this is like letting the klan judge a PSA contest for racial equality. so i guess what it really says to us that we had better start taking the reigns and running our own PSAs by raising money for people like NAAFA specifically dedicated to something like that.


----------



## superodalisque (May 18, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> I think the ad falls short of what it's trying to accomplish. Both because (a) they could have chosen a better focus for sizism than jokes, and (b) right after the Holocaust joke? Really? :doh: In my mind, if you're comparing something to genocide that is anything besides, um, more genocide, your argument loses major credibility.



i see what you are saying but genocide and holocaust starts small. it starts with abuse and bullying. its an outgrowth of scapegoating. if you look at the history of any of these occurrances you'll see it doesn't happen overnight. what does happen is a gradual desensitizing of people with lesser forms of descrimmination until it becomes acceptable for them to seek a "final solution". in Nazi Germany people that would be called morbidly obese today were gased along with the elderly, mentally ill and the handicapped becaus they did not fit what was then percieved to be the aryan mold. it was interesting because that definition of aryan had nothing to do with the historical or racial reality of the thing. it was an artificial construct. even though its not generally portrayed that way in the media we were really all in the same boat and suffered a lot of the same injustices because Germany was in economic chaos and people were afraid. anyone who has any real information about genocide, holocaust, ethnic cleansing or any other horrors enacted on people that are different can understand that the same mechanism can be applied to what can happen to fat people if we allow this kind of discrimmination to continue. be careful not to take the extremes of prejudice as something that only happened in the past to someone else--otherwise your fat might be the fat they are making soap from next time.


----------



## Keb (May 19, 2009)

I do think that one reason people consider it acceptable to mock fat people is that they believe it is a choice whether you are fat or not. For some people, it is. 

I think that is a big reason why mocking homosexuality remains as common as it is--some people believe that it is, on some level, a choice. (And for some people who experiment with sexuality, perhaps it is--even while the vast majority of people did not choose their orientations.) 

One of the best reasons for ditching racism was that it's not something you can choose or change, so it's especially mean to mock someone's race. If a person believes that it was a choice, however, then it's the person's own fault for being so mockable. It becomes, in the mocker's mind, legitimate. 

I think that Green Eyed Fairy is right that fear comes into it as well, but I doubt that's the whole reason why some kinds of discrimination are acceptable while others are not. After all, people have justified racism in the past by attempting to prove they have reason to fear this race or that race. Fear alone doesn't explain the difference.

I really truly hate the justification that takes the choice belief a step further and suggests that hatred is for the hated's own good, to make them turn from their unacceptable choices. If only we hated them enough, they'd surely see the light and become like us. Ew.

It's especially awful when it isn't something that can be changed. Obesity, for most people, isn't easily or heathily changed.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 19, 2009)

in retrospect, i suppose that the video does its service just by equating size discrimination with any other kind of discrimination, and whatever you think of offensive jokes is entirely up to you.


----------



## mergirl (May 19, 2009)

what i did find funny is the way the woman said "pooftah" Its SO 80's!! "Poof" is much more modern, silly bitch! tsk!


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 19, 2009)

mergirl said:


> what i did find funny is the way the woman said "pooftah" Its SO 80's!! "Poof" is much more modern, silly bitch! tsk!



Hah, I had to look up 'pooftah.' Never heard that before.


----------



## mergirl (May 19, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Hah, I had to look up 'pooftah.' Never heard that before.


yeah its really "poofter".. I just found out its an English word but Australians also say it. i have no idea of the origins.. its such a crap word.


----------



## mango (May 19, 2009)

mergirl said:


> yeah its really "poofter".. I just found out its an English word but Australians also say it. i have no idea of the origins.. its such a crap word.



*The word is still prevalent in Australia and isn't always used to describe someone who is gay, but still generally derogatory.



Aris's link in her post above had a typo for the web-discussion of the ad that couldn't be shown on-air.
Here is the correct link - http://www.antiprejudicead.net/


I wouldn't count on Australia for taking any leadership on an issue such as this - hence the reason they couldn't even show the ad on the program.

Australia gets most of its cultural cues these days from overseas i.e. USA & the UK.*

:doh:


----------



## mergirl (May 20, 2009)

mango said:


> *
> 
> I wouldn't count on Australia for taking any leadership on an issue such as this - hence the reason they couldn't even show the ad on the program.
> 
> ...



Though interestingly enough, they seem to make the most inovative films. They are a rich enough country to have funding to make films but dont have to bow down to the middle of the road Hollywood type genres. This also gives a greater opertunities for new directors and kinna off the wall black comedy etc to happen. Also there are a lot more female directors...i can usually tell when a film has been directed by a women, they are somehow different, not better, just different. Anyway, i am rambling. Yeah though, i can seen that australia are a bit more fatphobic than the UK and USA which is saying something. Good films though. :happy: Oh! And kangaroo's.. they are pretty great too!


----------



## Filly (Mar 24, 2011)

I can't believe I have only now come across this episode of The Gruen Transfer, and only by accident as it was linked on one of the Australian newspaper websites tonight. 

I liked the unauthorized add far more than the add that aired on the show.

Given the nature and intent of the show, I'm not surprised by the underlying theme or 'feel' to the add that aired. It's a show where people often try to come across as witty or un-PC purely for the purpose of entertainment. The add which was aired certainly had that quality (for lack of a better word!).

The unauthorized add - despite lacking in many aspects - does raise some interesting questions about the relationship between apparent 'fat pride' and discrimination within the community. I think the message is portrayed in a succinct fashion. Of course the issue of fat pride and fat acceptance is much more complex than the add leads viewers to believe, but it makes viewers think about how their prejudices about fat people can also be equated with other forms of discrimination.


----------

